# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Куплю бд для кц

## uinnaesharonoy2244

Куплю базы
Тематики: банки; лиды физ.лиц; бады; форекс/бинары;
Страны: Израиль;Беларусь;Польша; Прибалтика; русскоговорящая Европа.
Банки: ВТБ,Народный,Каспи,Алтын,Си  тибанк,Нурбанк,Райффазен т. д.                                                                                                               Пишите в телеграмм @Polynams111

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Актуально!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Обнова по РФ!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Работа с высокой зп!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Газпромбанк в приоритете!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Актуально!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Пишите в телеграмм @Polynams111

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Газпромбанк в приоритете!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Актуально!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Интересны пенсы!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Интересны пенсы!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Актуально!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Пишите в лс!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Не при каких обстоятельствам не смеем задерживать зп

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Куплю базы!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Не при каких обстоятельствам не смеем задерживать зп

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Интересуют лиды!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Газпромбанк в приоритете!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Газпромбанк в приоритете!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Актуально!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

Газпромбанк в приоритете!

----------

